# Top Ten Events in American Presbyterian History?



## Fly Caster (Jan 15, 2015)

Since I find it nearly impossible to pass up a "Top Ten" list on anything that even remotely interests me, I'm curious to see what others may consider the most important events that have shaped, for good or ill, American Presbyterianism. 

I don't want to set too many parameters-- just that they be uniquely pertaining to Presbyterianism in America. Just think that if you were teaching a class on the History of Presbyterianism, these are the most important events that you would mention. These can be events long (the growing apostacy of the PCUSA) or brief (the publication of Machen's _Christianity and Liberalism_) in duration. If there's enough discussion maybe at the end we can compile a "Top Ten" by number of mentions.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 15, 2015)

In no particular order:

1) 1789 Revisions to the WCF

2) 1892 Charles Briggs Trial

3) 1920's Machen/Fosdick "Modernism v. Fundamentalism" fight (which led to WTS and the OPC)

4) 1958 Union of the PC(USA) and the UPCNA

5) Confession of 1967

6) 1983 Union of the UPC(USA) and the PCUS

7) 1973 Formation of the PCA

8) 1812 Founding of Princeton Seminary

9) 1861 Gardiner Spring Resolutions

10) 1903 Revisions to the WCF


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow! Posted just three minutes after the OP - and with the years included, too. I stand in awe! 



Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> 1) 1789 Revisions to the WCF
> 
> ...


----------



## Edward (Jan 15, 2015)

New School/Old School mergers (1854 South, 1869 North) ?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 15, 2015)

Wasn't there a clause in the Confession dealing with whether one could marry your deceased wife's sister, which clause was later dropped? I read something like that in Stonewall jackson's biography.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 15, 2015)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f54/degrees-consanguinity-45665/


----------



## Frosty (Jan 15, 2015)

Sometimes all a man can do is.......................



Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> 1) 1789 Revisions to the WCF
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (Jan 15, 2015)

1836–38 New School-Old School schism

Old Side-New Side division, 1741–58

Princeton Seminary, 1812

Old School reunion with New School in 1865 and 1870

1789, first General Assembly of the PCUSA

1856 division over slavery


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2015)

Ben, didn't the ARP maintain the ban on marriage within the bonds of consanguinity?


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Jan 16, 2015)

Just saw this, lecturing in Puerto Rico (so good to be out of Chicago just now!).

This is mine, restricted more to the mainline side (not Covenanter or Seceder), as these have been mentioned. 10 things not mentioned by Ben:

1. First Presbytery (Philadelphia)--1706
2. First Synod (Philadelphia)--1716
3. Adopting Act--1729.
4. New Side-Old Side division--1741-58.
5. First GA--1789
6. Plan of Union--1803
7. New School--Old School division 1837-69.
8. Cumberland Division and Reunion--1810-1906
9. Auburn Affirmation--1923
10. Commission of 1925 (though he has this and the AA all under the Modernist controversy doubtlessly) and UP Confession Statement of 1925 (the Testimony of 1858 as well).

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Ben, didn't the ARP maintain the ban on marriage within the bonds of consanguinity?



Here is what the ARP WCF says in WCF 24:4



> IV.* Marriage ought not to be within the degrees of consanguinity or affinity forbidden in the word; nor can such incestuous marriages ever be made lawful by any law of man,
> or consent of parties, so as those persons may live to*gether as man and wife.


----------

